# remettre a neuf un vieux mac G3



## bobo1 (30 Août 2010)

c'est le même mac que je voudrait connecter en wifi . On m'as dit que je devrais le renouveler alors je vous pose mes questions  :

Est ce qu'il faut un dique dur IDE ou SATA pour un G3?
Est ce que n'importe quelle marque de disque dur et de ram peuvent fonctionner sur un G3?
Où puis-je trouver mac OSX panther?

      MERCI


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Août 2010)

Ca sert à rien d'ouvrir un nouveau fil pour poser cette question http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/connection-mac-g3-a-livebox-wifi-418501.html  Ce n'est pas cela qui va t'apporter plus de réponses à mon avis


----------



## bobo1 (31 Août 2010)

Je ne savait pas encore qu'il fallait le refaire avant d'avoir la wifi


----------



## Clarusad (31 Août 2010)

N'importe quelle marque de disque dur IDE conviendra à ton vieux G3 ; et n'importe quelle marque de SDRam à n'importe quelle fréquence lui ira également.


----------



## bobo1 (1 Septembre 2010)

Merci!!!

Ou pourais-je trouver OSX panter ?
Magasin apple, site apple ....


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Septembre 2010)

Sur e-bay...   ( version boite - CD noir)   http://cgi.ebay.fr/MAC-OS-10-3-3-PA...nformatique_Logiciels_Logiciels#ht_2363wt_904


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> N'importe quelle marque de disque dur IDE conviendra à ton vieux G3 ; et n'importe quelle marque de SDRam à n'importe quelle fréquence lui ira également.


SDRAM PC 100 OU 133 !!!


----------



## bobo1 (1 Septembre 2010)

Est vraiment nécessaire de changer la ram pour installer panter?


----------



## lepetitpiero (1 Septembre 2010)

Pour Panther c'est 128Mo minimum...  mais bon si tu as le double ça serait déjà bien voir le triple


----------



## bobo1 (1 Septembre 2010)

Demain, je vais acheter un disque dur et une ram chez surcouf 

HD : http://www.surcouf.com/composants-s...mat-3-pata.html?idnoeud=2738&filter=ListeNum2

RAM : http://www.surcouf.com/composants-s...2-mo-pc133.html?idnoeud=2743&filter=ListeNum5

Est ce que le choix est correct ? 

   :modo: Peut-on trouver panther ailleurs que Ebay? :modo:


----------



## bobo1 (2 Septembre 2010)

voila c'est acheté (que le hd). Je vais commander une sdram sur @internet.

Est ce que ququ'un sait comment booter un cd sur ce vieu 3G?


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2010)

bobo1 a dit:


> voila c'est acheté (que le hd). Je vais commander une sdram sur @internet.
> 
> Est ce que ququ'un sait comment booter un cd sur ce vieu 3G?



En appuyant sur "c" au boot ou "alt". comme sur les plus récent 

Au fait pour le wifi j'ai acheté une carte avec adaptateur et ça fonctionne impec !


----------



## bobo1 (2 Septembre 2010)

!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------

ça marche pas ( avec ubuntu  )
:modo::modo::modo:AIDEZ MOI :modo::modo::modo:


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2010)

quel version de ubuntu?  à priori faut voir dans ces versions là http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/powerpc


----------



## bobo1 (2 Septembre 2010)

en fait j'ai compris. 
je vais plutot mettre panther 
 :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo: ??? Ou puis-je le trouver ??? :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2010)

Pour Panther, tu trouveras bien une solution !  

N'oublie pas de faire la MaJ du firmware avant de booter sur un Cd/dvd de Panther, sinon galères en vue !


----------



## bobo1 (2 Septembre 2010)

comment fait-on la mise a jours? 
Merci


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Tu prends la 4.1.9


----------



## bobo1 (2 Septembre 2010)

Je te rapelles que j'ai changé de HD donc il n'y as plus de OS  :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------

je dois remettre le old HD !!! juste pour des mises a jours !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

tu est sur!!! le imac avec lecteur CD tirroir ?


----------



## Tiki10 (2 Septembre 2010)

Alors, non, pour la ram, tu risque d'en chier un peu pour trouver. C'est de l'ancienne ram so-dimm de portable que l'on met dans un imac a tiroir. PC 66 ou PC 100. J'ai testé par mal de barrette avant de trouver la bonne. Le max sera de 512Mo maxi ( 2x256 ).
Le controleur IDE de ta machine te permet un disque dur d'une capacité max de 128Go. Si ton disque fait plus, seul les 128 premiers seront reconnus.

Tu veux du wifi ? Tu comptes t'y prendre avec un dongle USB ? Ca va etre chaud pour les pilotes, mais ca peut se trouver. Pour internet, le debit de l'usb 1 sera suffisant, mais je peux te promettre que ton G3 cadencé au max a 333mhz va souffrir a t'en dégoutter sous Panther.

Déja que sous os 9.x avec Icab ou ClassZilla, c'est pas folichon...

Le mien tournait encore au début de l'année sous Debian et c'etait plutot pas mal. Ma tentative de mutation en petit serveur FTP/Nas s'est heurter à la pietre qualité et aux débits lamentablle du controleur ethernet en upload.

La machine, privée de son écran, dort maintenant au fond d'une caisse. Elle a bien mertié de se reposer. Mais je ne dis pas que je ne la sortira pas de sa torpeur pour un ultime baroud d'honneur dans quelques temps.

Franchement, si ces machines fonctionnent encore pas trop mal ( pas de probleme de THT ), elles devraient atterrir dans des écoles maternelles/primaires avec Edubuntu sur le disque.

Tiki


----------



## bobo1 (3 Septembre 2010)

J' ai trouvé une SODIMM adaptée !!! 
et pour les mises a jour? suis-obligé de remettre le vieux disque dur juste pour les mises a jour ??????????????????????????????????????????? 

merci !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2010)

Juste une question. Ca t'a coûté combien tout ce matos que tu as acheté pour relancer ton vieil iMac ?


----------



## bobo1 (3 Septembre 2010)

70 ou 80 uros 

Est ce que je peut avoir de l'aide pour cette histoire de mises a jour  firmware? je ne suis pas sur que c'est la 4.1.9.

:modo:attention c'est celui avec un lecteur CD a tirroir qui data de 1998:modo:


----------



## Invité (3 Septembre 2010)

Ah, c'est un iMac à tiroir  ?
Désolé, en ce cas c'est la version 1.2 du firmware qu'il faut. Mais c'est pas important, c'est que pour les slot-loading qu'il y a des soucis avec OsX.


----------



## iMacounet (3 Septembre 2010)

bobo1 a dit:


> 70 ou 80 uros
> 
> Est ce que je peut avoir de l'aide pour cette histoire de mises a jour  firmware? je ne suis pas sur que c'est la 4.1.9.
> 
> :modo:attention c'est celui avec un lecteur CD a tirroir qui data de 1998:modo:


Ah quand même. 

Moi j'achète des disques durs 40Gb IDE pour 12  (Par contre la ram j'avais déja)


----------



## bobo1 (4 Septembre 2010)

je voudrait vraiment un vieux mac de qualité !!! 

Pour les mises a jour, est ce que je peut installer sur le disque dur mac OS 8.9, installer les mises a jour, un fois les mises a jour effectués, j'installe OSX panther ???


----------



## Invité (4 Septembre 2010)

La MaJ du firmware ne peut se faire qu'en démarrant sur un disque dur (avec Mac os 8.6 à 9.2.2), pas sur Cd.
Ensuite, tu peux installer Panther sans soucis.


----------



## bobo1 (7 Septembre 2010)

o.K. des que ma ram sera arrivée, j'istallerais panther !!!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------

 MERCREDI OU SAMEDI, MISE A NEUF DU MAC 
cela dépend de quand la ram (Sodim pc 100) arivera !!!
Les mises a jours firmwares sont faites, et le petit nettoyage de la coque et du clavier aussi :style:
 MERCI POUR TOUTE VOTRE AIDE ET BIENTOT DES PHOTOS


----------



## G4lover (11 Septembre 2010)

bobo1 a dit:


> 70 ou 80 uros
> :modo:





http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/137057530.htm?ca=12_s


----------



## bobo1 (21 Septembre 2010)

c' est le cout du HD et de la RAM . le mac coutait 50 

___________________________________________________

J'ai une petite question? 
OU TROUVER MAC OSX PANTHER ?
Je vous enpries!!! pitié!!! :mouais:​


----------



## bobo1 (27 Septembre 2010)

J' ai trouvé mac osx pather  mais quand j'arrive a la partie "sellectionnez un vollume de destination", il me raconte que la partition n'est pas dans les 8 1ers go; ou sinon il me raconte qu le disque n'est pas démarrable alors que dans l'utillitaire de disques il y a marqué qu'il est bootable.

Pour infos : c'est un Western Digital caviar blue de 500 go 

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2010)

partitionne ton disque avec une partition de 7,5Go pour le système.


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2010)

Ah oui, c'est vrai que c'est le vieil iMac.
Il faut partitionner le disque avec une première partition strictement inférieure à 8Go (7,99 si tu veux)
Tu pourras installer le système dessus.
Mais du reste du disque l'iMac ne reconnaitra que 128Go, ça fait un paquet d'espace de gâché !
Tu devrais trouver un disque de 160Go, avec le formatage, tu ne perds quasiment rien.


----------



## Tiki10 (28 Septembre 2010)

Je crains tellement que tu sois déçu par le temps et l'argent investit...
J'ai déja testé pour toi.

M'enfin, c'est toujours ça de pris pour le fun.


Tiki


----------



## bobo1 (28 Septembre 2010)

merci


----------



## bobo1 (29 Septembre 2010)

Installation, tout se passe bien.
L'installation s'est terminée avec succès!!! On redémarre et on se réjouie de l'utiliser quand :       AIE AIE AIE 
Le célèbre écran gris au démarrage (en tout cas d'après mes recherches)!!!!!!
!!ensuite, le petit dossier avec tantôt une icône finder, tantôt un point d'iterrogation!!
:hosto::hosto::hosto: AIDEZ MOI SVP :hosto::hosto::hosto:


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2010)

et avec "alt" ça donne quoi ?


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Septembre 2010)

appuie sur X au demarrage


----------



## bobo1 (30 Septembre 2010)

Mache pas


----------



## christophe2312 (30 Septembre 2010)

bobo1 a dit:


> Mache pas



quoi "mache pas"


----------



## iMacounet (30 Septembre 2010)

La touche "Alt" au démarrage ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La touche "Alt" au démarrage ne fonctionne pas



Sur mon MiniG4 et les iMac G3, il faut un clavier Mac ou Macally pour que les raccourcis clavier fonctionnent, sur le G3 B/B seul un clavier Mac fonctionne ! :mouais:


----------



## bobo1 (1 Octobre 2010)

un clavier mac qu'on peut trouver dans un revendeur agréé apple?


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

Nan, chez moi c'est un vieux clavier d'iMac première génération
Bah, je réagit à retardement, en fait c'est le clavier qui accompagnait ton iMac à l'origine.
Genre celui-là si le rose ne te dérange pas !


----------



## bobo1 (1 Octobre 2010)

c'est celui que j'utilise

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

on a l'impression que le mac ne boot pas sur le disque !!!
? n'as t il pas un bios ?


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2010)

T'as bien fait la première partition du disque de moins de 8Go pour installer le système ?


----------



## bobo1 (1 Octobre 2010)

Oui, j'ai mis environ7(sais plus tout a fait)
héhé ! je pense qu'une erreur s'est produite lors de l'install... donc réinstallation


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2010)

chuis lourd, mais bien sur la *1ère* partition ?


----------



## bobo1 (2 Octobre 2010)

Pas sur !
comment sait on que c'est la 1 ere ?


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2010)

Dans utilitaire de disque c'est celle qui est en-haut


----------



## bobo1 (2 Octobre 2010)

je vais voir!


----------

